# Emptied trash--can it be retrieved again



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

My friend with a Mac thought she was deleting from the Cloud. When she emptied her trash on the computer it deleted the originals. Can they be restored anywhere.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

STOP! :stop::stop: Let me further emphasize STOP. Do not use the computer. There are many programs for retrieving deleted data from Mac. Wait for a valid post as to which as many are no good and could make the missing stuff harder to retrieve.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are a couple of programs for recovering Data from the Emptied Trash on a Mac: https://www.anysoftwaretools.com/recuva-mac-free-alternatives/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I've used TestDisk (PhotoRec) a couple times. But the OS itself is always caching things to the disk, so it's possible the blocks have been overwritten already.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I'll remember the cautions about turning off the computer if it ever happens to me. I do routine backups so I feel fairly confident about my stuff.


----------

